# Alles verpixelt



## Hattrix (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe mir gestern ein neuen Rechner gekauft.

Geforce 5500 und einen 19 Zoll ASUS-TFT-Monitor (Widescreen) und habe eine Auflösung von 1024x768.

Die Schrift ist total verpixelt. Neueste Treiber ist drauf...

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2007)

Für einen 19" Widescreen wird 1024x768 wohl auch nicht die richtige Auflösung sein, oder?


----------



## Hattrix (13. Februar 2007)

Welche dann?

Habe mal höher gestellt, dann wird aber alles zu klein und dennoch ganz wenig verpixelt.


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2007)

Also als erstes ist ergeben 1024 / 768 bei mir 4/3 und nicht wie bei einem Widescreen 2,35/1 - das muss doch schonmal total komisch aussehen, oder? Bei deinem Monitor müsste beistehen was die optimale Auflösung ist, hab keine Ahnung was das bei 19" Widescreen ist aber 1024 x 768 wird auf jeden Fall interpoliert sein was meistens nicht so toll aussieht.


----------



## Hattrix (13. Februar 2007)

Nein, sieht nicht komisch aus. Sieht alles optimal aus, nur eben das es verpixelt ist!


----------



## Hattrix (13. Februar 2007)

So, habe gerade alle Auflösungen ausprobiert. Keine ist irgendwie annähernd passable. Verpixelung pur.

Was nun?


----------



## Flex (13. Februar 2007)

Also die beste Auflösung für einen 19" Asus (PW Series) liegt bei 1440x990.
Probier doch mal eine dieser asynchronen (bzw. 16:10) Auflösungen.


----------



## Hattrix (13. Februar 2007)

Danke ... bei mir gibts höchstens 1440x900 ... das ist auch meine derzeitige Auflösung, weil die von allen noch am besten ist. Aber alles ziemlich winzig!

Weitere Infos?


----------



## Flex (13. Februar 2007)

1280x800 dürfte ebenfalls eine typische Widescreen Auflösung sein.

Ggf. sogar 1280x768 oder 1280x720.


----------



## Hattrix (13. Februar 2007)

Flex hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1280x800 dürfte ebenfalls eine typische Widescreen Auflösung sein.
> 
> Ggf. sogar 1280x768 oder 1280x720.



Bei diesen Einstellungen kann ich fast gar nichts mehr lesen!


----------



## octo124 (14. Februar 2007)

Sollte WinXP drauf sein, ist es auch wichtig unter den Einstellungen (Leistung und Wartung -> Visuelle Effekte) den Haken bei "Kanten der Bildschirmschriftarten verfeinern" entfernen! Damit werden die Schriften nur weigezeichnet und somit unschärfer gemacht....es sollten quasi alle "Glättungen" deaktiviert werden.
Zusätzlich starte mal die Autokalibrierung, falls der Moni diese Option im Menü hat.


----------



## Hattrix (15. Februar 2007)

Autokalibrierung ... wo finde ich das?

Häckchen ist bei mir immer raus!


----------

